# Mantis shrimp, thanks big al's!



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Just bought some coral on some medium size live rock 3 days ago and thought I heard some clicking noise, just saw him today and he's very beautiful and very small, I'll try to get some pic's. Thanks big al's always wanted one so much for getting fish,lol!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a goby to go with him. Depending on the shrimp, they can live with other fish

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like a peacock mantis - they are stunning but mind your fingers! I've never seen any gobies paired with mantis shrimp in the wild, which does'nt really mean anything at all, but I think jt might have confused it for a pistol shrimp... Pics please!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You are correct, I was going to correct what I said, but board express is 100 times more broken than tapatalk! And I couldn't post!

How thick is the glass on your tank? A smasher mantis can hit hard enough to break thinner glass. And yes, a mantis will make snacks of just about everything!

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

There are some fun videos on Youtube of mantis shrimp hunting red laser pointer dots.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

characinfan said:


> There are some fun videos on Youtube of mantis shrimp hunting red laser pointer dots.


That's awesome


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Well he still doesn't come out at all when I'm awake so no pics yet I wish he would so I could id him, he's eaten all the stomatella's that came on the rock so there's no food in the tank for him to hunt, so this morning I fed him some shrimp and he took it as soon as it was in front of him.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Good thing you didn't add a fish! 
Too bad about the stomatella, though, I think they are one of the most interesting cuc hitchhikers around...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice hitchhiker!  pictures please! big als do come with some good thing sometimes


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok just found a crab in the same rock as the mantis, he's just a little guy I'd rather keep the crab how do I catch the mantis I can through him in the refugium, if I can't catch the mantis he'll eat the crab, so any ideas on how to catch the mantis would be great, thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know this guy that makes fish traps...maybe he can make a mantis trap


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm trying a bottle trap right now saw it on a youtube video they don't always work though hopefully I'll catch the mantis or the crab with it then I can decide who goes in the refugium and who stays in the tank, I'll still have to id the crab to know if he's good or bad.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I could probably come up with something.

Basic trap where the tube is higher up so it can't get back out easily. Shoot me a PM if you'd like.


----------

